

Ask HN: virtual haven co - samstave

(mobile post - forgive typos);<p>Is there a feasible way to implement a virtual "HavenCo" where a provider could provide fully encrypted anon access to resources and services which costing is based on volume plus a premium.<p>The idea would be that one would provide a fully encrypted, redundant infrastructure to customers that is very widely distributed to accomodate faults (political or physical)?
======
wmf
If people can't find the Pirate Bay, maybe this is possible too. But they'd
have to charge a lot and I don't know how many Silk Roads there are in the
world.

(If we get lucky maybe rdl will stop by.)

------
dfc
How would they know who to bill if it was anonymous?

~~~
wmf
Perhaps customers would pay up front with some sort of anonymous digital
money.

~~~
dfc
Can you think of a viable anonymous e-cash system?

------
runjake
rdl would be the person to ask about this. He was involved with HavenCo. I'm
sure he'll be stopping by soon.

